# Clever camping ideas



## redwinger00

Whether camping with a RV, pop-up, or tent what ideas do you use to make the experience more enjoyable. No idea is to small or to large for this topic. I am looking for the clever ideas some people use while camping that makes it easier, funner (is this a word?) or just plan more enjoyable.


----------



## tangleknot

For the kids, we've discovered that the rubbermaid tubs work great for packing clothes in. Each one is labeled on the lid and the tub in marker with their name on it. They are set outside of the camper and at night, they pick out their clothes for the next day.  When it's empty, time to run to the laundry mat! Laundry tablets are very convenient while camping istead of lugging a big container of detergent.

Board games are wonderful to have for rainy days.

Rubber sink mats are great and cheap for standing on in public showers.


----------



## 1wildchild

Way to go Mom!!!!!


----------



## lzqwhr

We use those rubbermaid containers too, we have a big pop-up for our family of 5 and to keep space maximized we set up a dome tent and keep most of the clothes in that along with other stuff that might not get used so often. Tow vehicle would work too for that stuff.


----------



## Oct.1

If you are camping in something that has a stove inside, get something you can use outside. An outdoor gas stove is great. Even one of those hanging grills that are on a tripod for over the campfire is good. Get out of the heat and into the cooler air.
Dont forget the cast iron Pie makers as well as something for samores. (sp) Even if youre not a kid a hot apple or cherry pie done over a camp fire at night is pretty good. 
One of those inexpensive screen porches can be nice also. Somewhere to get away from the majority of bugs and still enjoy being outside. 
If youre a tenter and stay at one of the modern campgrounds having a small refrigerator is a good idea. Keep the major perishables in it, like milk or mayonnaise. Put a couple freezer packs in the freezer part instead of ice trays. You can put one of them in a small cooler to take to the beach. When it thaws swap it with the other one in the freezer. 
Bungee cords are also very handy. If its for tying something down, than hanging something up. And why youre at it a few extra feet of rope


----------



## Craig M

Freeze your water bottles and use them as cooler ice packs. Drink as they unthaw. Really cuts down on the dreaded ice runs.

Keep a roll or two of tin foil handy, it always comes in handy.


----------



## greeneman5

for ice packs we freeze fresh ice tea and drink it as it melts ...great on a hot day the tropicana twister bottles work the best because they're flat and take up less room in your cooler


----------



## kroppe

Here are a few suggestions, mainly for tent camping. Use paper products where possible such as bowls, cups, etc. You can toss them in the fire and makes for less garbage tending. Another idea is to bring a few pieces of "real" silverware so you aren't dealing with dirty plastic silverware. 

Another is that cold milk with cereal really hits the spot in the morning. It seems trivial but we tent camp in rustic sites along trout streams and any convenience, however small, is appreciated. Nothing like the cold creaminess of whole milk (a rare treat!) over your favorite cereal to start your day. We pack a quart in the cooler and it normally lasts a weekend if you pack a good ration of ice and keep the cooler drained.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY)

A screen house with roll down flaps,is great for those cold or rainy days,a great place for the kids to play games in instead of getting the camper all muddy.(we have a small pop up with three kids the screen house is a life saver on bad weather days)all so comes in handy for us fisherman who get up at up at ungodly hours in the morning,a place to change clothes make coffee and breakfeast without waking the family.

a two gallon coffee maker take the guts out,now you have two gallons of hot water that can be used for doing dishes,to making hot choclate for the kids,to instant oatmeal.

a small porty potty for those us with small kids,this comes in handy for the wife when when i'm gone fishin,she does not have to leave the camper to take one to the bathroom,the other two can remain sleeping,instead of being woke up,because a bother or sister has to go.


----------



## Walligator

Some things we do:
~small cereal boxes (8 pk. I believe) have perforated lines on one side, rip and it's now the disposable bowl
~anti-bacterial hand wipes and hand sanitizer, less running to the nearest bathroom
~paper plates, plastic silverware, paper towels, aluminum cooking pans-all throw away or you can burn
~water-proof shoes for public showers
~citronella candles and torches
~rubbermaid containers of all sizes, stores all
~2-way radios-great for the kids

Walligator


----------



## tangleknot

Great ideas listed here! I'm sure alot have been camping since this thread has started, anymore to share? Keep them coming! 

How about some, "What not to do!s", lol. 

The screen house idea prompted us to buy a small tent for the kids to hang out in when not running around, having fun. Otherwise, the camper door get more activity than a revolving door.


----------



## Steve

Is to go to bed in a tent when the temperatures are going down below 50 degrees or so in ANYTHING that you were wearing during the day. Whether they feel like it or not, these clothes will are wet and will make you miserably cold over night.


----------



## Young Steve

One thing I learned, the hard way, if you have any type of camper. Spray any and all of the opening's with wasp/bee killer. It will get rid of any active nest's you may have and will prevent them for making a new nest for up to 4 weeks. I spray my camper about once a month. Especially before I put it away in storage.

It's not much fun when you set up the camper and you disturb a nest!!


----------



## FREEPOP

I freeze gatorade in bottles and drink as it thaws.

My Aunt was having a heck of a time trying to clean a frying pan once. She said some explanatives (sp?) and threw it into the weeds. The next morning she went and retrived the pan and the stubborn stuff rinsed off. We now do this trick even at home once in a while. I don't know if it's condensation or what but I do know it works.


----------



## Rupestris

I always take a small bag of Match Light charcoal. Put 3 or 4 pieces in the fire pit, stack your fire wood over it and light. No dealing with using paper or kindling or flammable liquids or anything else that is going to produce ash or embers that will blow around and possibly damage your tent/canvas/camper.
I even use it at home to get a fire started in my Coleman outdoor fire place.

For entertainment, throw some thin copper wire in the fire for the kids. It will turn the fire blue and green. I've used old phone wires and Christmas lights but I'd rather not burn plastic or insulation. Thin, bare copper wire is best. 

Just in case you don't know already...
For those of you with 2000 model or newer Chevy or GMC trucks (S10/15, Astro/Safari C/K full size pick-ups, Blazer/Trailblazer/Yukon/Suburban...) You can turn the Day-Time Running lights off for driving through the camp site or woods in the dark. Press the "Dome Over ride" button, just below the light switch, 4 times. You'll hear a chime and the DRL's will shut off. Turn the vehicle off or repeat step one to turn back on. This helps if you'd like to use the vehicles radio or other accessories without blinding the people camping across from you.

Rupe


----------



## lzqwhr

> You can turn the Day-Time Running lights off


Thanks Rupe, didn't know this little code........


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

Buy a solar shower! No kidding, they can be a God-send after a long day of woods-tramping, lake swimming, or just camping. Get the largest you can find. I think mine is about 8 gallons, and I've gotten 4 adult showers out of it (you do need to wet down, turn off flow, shampoo & soap, then turn on water and rinse). Water gets remarkably hot, so much so that you should always test it for a minute or so to make sure no one gets burned.....was a BIG problem camping in the desert!

Try one and I guarantee you won't 'leave home without it' !

(Plus, you need not worry about sneaking showers at State Parks, etc.)


----------



## kbkrause

> _Originally posted by PrtyMolusk _
> *
> (Plus, you need not worry about sneaking showers at State Parks, etc.)   *



Les, I can see you've been reading the other posts, LOL


----------



## Walligator

If you have a tent make sure you scotch-gard or water-proof it with some type of spray. I use this on the carpet in the camper too and on the furniture. It does save alot and will be in good condition if you ever want to sell it. Also, a piece of indoor-outdoor carpet in front of your tent, camper, etc. is great way to cut down on the mud/dirt. If the kids have air mattresses and other beach toys to blow up, an inexpensive air pump ($8-9 at Meijer) is handy and runs off your car cigarette lighter. This way Mom & Dad don't pass out blowing up 15 different toys! (The campers.....for your bed air mattress). It also deflates. This past weekend camping, (rainy and muddy) the games were a must for the kids. If your camper has a microwave, the lunch-size raviolios, chicken & dumplings and hot-pockets were nice for quick snacks or lunch. Also, the cheap ponchos or trash bags (when it's raining) make for easy tarps to cover grills, etc. 

Walligator


----------



## troutbum64

Tent Camping Ideas-
-Carpet in front of tent
-tarp under tent(protects the bottom)
-Tarp tied up like a lean to, but about 5 1/2 feet off the ground at the low side, great to set the picknic table under( also good shade)
-Gallon jugs of water, make into ice blocks, should last 3-5 days
-old rubber backed bath mats for in the tent
-Army cot to sleep on, definitely get a foam mat for under the sleeping bags, works as a thermal barrier on the colder trips, also you can store all your gear under the cot, those rubber maid containers fit nice.

And just get out in the outdoors and enjoy....


----------

